

Bret Victor revolutionizing Game Development - vetler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlI-gPu3SPI&feature=youtu.be&hd=1

======
jjjjjosh
Here's the whole talk: <http://vimeo.com/36579366>

------
aggarwalachal
now Game development is like playing a game...

Makes me go back to when I was playing around with Macromedia Flash Onion skin
for the first time.

"being able to try ideas as you think of them" - Bret Victor

